# Ryu and sakai are not the same person



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

i would like to make it clear to the mods on here that i do not have multible account, Ryu is another person and is my friend . i dont know why you think i have multible account for. what is the purpose of having multible account.
anyone who have bought stuff off me or Ryu please clarify that we are two differnt person.

thx


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Ryu and Sakai are not the same person. I meet both of them before and meet Ryu aka Andy many times already.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Different people....tho all asians look alike eh? . (Yes, I'm asian).


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you written the mods back? The consensus was it "appears" to be a multiple account.. Please respond to mods.. You were written privately for your benefit, not ours..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I met these two guys lots of times and they are not the same person. Two good guys!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome then Thanks mello, Thanks for letting us know they are two separate people


----------

